# I tried it and hated it.



## lilbitoluv (Aug 14, 2015)

My other post was about whether it not women truly like to give oral. I was never against it but had some hangouts about how to go about it. My bf had complained I never give him oral to completion. So I did this weekend and it was fun for us both until he released. Total Yuck and I gagged so hard.the taste was awful. So I did what he wanted I hated the taste and I don't think that's happening again any time soon. He asked how I felt about it and I kinda lied n said it was okay but he needs to watch what he eats. Truth is, he can't cim anymore lol. Too yucky. He can forget about me ever swallowing too. Not gonna happen. 

He was really grateful that I tried it and that made me happy too. But at least now he can't say that I'm unwilling to try things.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

LOL! Lots of women feel that way. At least you tried. 

If you have an aversion to it, the trick is to swallow in a way that bypasses your tongue as much as possible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

My recommendation is you dump your boyfriend and find another. You are sexually incompatible, and in the long term, your relationship is doomed to fail. Your boyfriend will resent the fact you don't do this for him, and eventually he will cheat with another woman who will please him that way.

When you re-enter the dating market, I would heavily recommend you use online dating sites and be very explicit in your profile that you hate giving oral and absolutely refuse to do so. This way you will meet a man who doesn't like receiving it and you will never have to worry about doing it ever again.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

What is the point of your thread? Do you think people are going to say "yay you go girl?" 

Look I get it that it can be an acquired taste but giving up after one go is not a loving way to behave. 

I agree, this is resentment in the making, not because you are not a huge fan of giving BJs but because your attitude simply sucks (pun intended).


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

lilbitoluv said:


> He asked how I felt about it and *I kinda lied n said it was okay* but he needs to watch what he eats. Truth is, he can't cim anymore lol. Too yucky. He can forget about me ever swallowing too. Not gonna happen.


Why did you lie to him?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Next time, do it in the shower so you can immediately rinse your mouth out. Of course don't do it in a way that makes your bf feel like the grossest person on earth!


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

It's funny how divided people are on the subject of oral sex. I never gave it a thought when I was young, did whatever felt good. I had a girlfriend last year that oral is all she wanted, didn't like actual intercourse, yet she accused me of having sexual hang ups because I wouldn't ejaculate in her mouth. At this point in my life I don't find cumming in someone's mouth very sexy, and I don't much want to kiss that mouth again after wards!

Going forward if your boyfriend insist on it and you want to keep trying try a little flavored lotion, may make a bit of a difference. But be honest with yourself, if it's something you're just not into then that's OK, you just need to find someone sexually compatible.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

You have nothing to feel bad about OP. I will happily give hubby oral but I won't allow him to come in my mouth. Yuck.

I tried it once, hated it. Will not do it again. Now I do it until he's about to blow and he comes on my stomach or boobs.

Don't feel guilty and don't let him pressure you into doing it again.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
First - it was really nice of you to do this for him.

Is CIM important to him? For some men it doesn't matter at all, for others it is very important. Maybe he doesn't care about that - is ok finishing on you boobs or something. (same fro swallowing - does nothing for some men).

Tell him the truth. If you say it was OK but don't do it again, he could easily get the impression that you aren't willing to do this for him even though you don't mind - that will sound selfish, and you aren't. 

Does he do everything you want in bed? If he does, and if he is good to you in other ways, and if BJs are really important to him, then consider doing it anyway as a gift for him. 

A lot depends on whether it was really a horrible traumatic experience, or just yucky - but you can rinse out your mouth and be OK. 





lilbitoluv said:


> My other post was about whether it not women truly like to give oral. I was never against it but had some hangouts about how to go about it. My bf had complained I never give him oral to completion. So I did this weekend and it was fun for us both until he released. Total Yuck and I gagged so hard.the taste was awful. So I did what he wanted I hated the taste and I don't think that's happening again any time soon. He asked how I felt about it and I kinda lied n said it was okay but he needs to watch what he eats. Truth is, he can't cim anymore lol. Too yucky. He can forget about me ever swallowing too. Not gonna happen.
> 
> He was really grateful that I tried it and that made me happy too. But at least now he can't say that I'm unwilling to try things.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

lilbitoluv said:


> My other post was about whether it not women truly like to give oral. I was never against it but had some hangouts about how to go about it. My bf had complained I never give him oral to completion. So I did this weekend and it was fun for us both until he released. Total Yuck and I gagged so hard.the taste was awful. So I did what he wanted I hated the taste and I don't think that's happening again any time soon. *He asked how I felt about it and I kinda lied n said it was okay but he needs to watch what he eats.* Truth is, he can't cim anymore lol. Too yucky. He can forget about me ever swallowing too. Not gonna happen.
> 
> He was really grateful that I tried it and that made me happy too. But at least now he can't say that I'm unwilling to try things.


Tell him to start eating citrus and pineapple regularly.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Tell him to start eating citrus and pineapple regularly.


This will only work if he eats it during the 24 hours before the job. Eating it all the time won't make any difference if he doesn't eat it on that day.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> This will only work if he eats it during the 24 hours before the job. Eating it all the time won't make any difference if he doesn't eat it on that day.



Hey... always be prepared.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Cooper said:


> It's funny how divided people are on the subject of oral sex. I never gave it a thought when I was young, did whatever felt good. I had a girlfriend last year that oral is all she wanted, didn't like actual intercourse, yet she accused me of having sexual hang ups because I wouldn't ejaculate in her mouth. At this point in my life I don't find cumming in someone's mouth very sexy, and I don't much want to kiss that mouth again after wards!
> 
> Going forward if your boyfriend insist on it and you want to keep trying try a little flavored lotion, may make a bit of a difference. But be honest with yourself, if it's something you're just not into then that's OK, you just need to find someone sexually compatible.


See now, OP, this is the kind of guy you would be compatible with. The purpose of dating is to find someone you're compatible with and there are definitely guys out there who fit the bill for anyone. The guy you're with now will never be happy with your incompatibility. That doesn't mean there's something wrong with either of you or that either of you needs to change. You just shouldn't be with each other. Find someone who shares your views and let him find someone who shares his.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Citrus may not be the best idea. You need something that metabolizes acidic. Citrus, although highly acidic, actually metabolizes alkaline. The added sugar may help a bit, but lowering the alkalinity of the semen is likely to produce the best results.

Source: SCIENCE!!!!


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Constable Odo said:


> My recommendation is you dump your boyfriend and find another. You are sexually incompatible, and in the long term, your relationship is doomed to fail. Your boyfriend will resent the fact you don't do this for him, and eventually he will cheat with another woman who will please him that way.
> 
> When you re-enter the dating market, I would heavily recommend you use online dating sites and be very explicit in your profile that you hate giving oral and absolutely refuse to do so. This way you will meet a man who doesn't like receiving it and you will never have to worry about doing it ever again.


Because the OP does not like a particular act that requires the swallowing of her BF 10cc of his finest the relationship is going to fail? If you can predict her BF is going to cheat with a swallower you should be predicting the next winning lottery numbers.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

What do you recommend, Fozzy?


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

lilbitoluv said:


> My other post was about whether it not women truly like to give oral. I was never against it but had some hangouts about how to go about it. My bf had complained I never give him oral to completion. So I did this weekend and it was fun for us both until he released. Total Yuck and I gagged so hard.the taste was awful. So I did what he wanted I hated the taste and I don't think that's happening again any time soon. He asked how I felt about it and I kinda lied n said it was okay but he needs to watch what he eats. Truth is, he can't cim anymore lol. Too yucky. He can forget about me ever swallowing too. Not gonna happen.
> 
> He was really grateful that I tried it and that made me happy too. But at least now he can't say that I'm unwilling to try things.


It was good of you to try.

It was a mistake to lie and say it was okay. Now he'll wonder why you won't try it again.

The gagging is largely where you take it, if it hits the back of my wife's throat on the fly, she'll gag. She has to direct it into a cheek or take it deep in her mouth.

I don't know that anyone ever had a fun experience the first time they tried this. If you were to keep trying, no doubt it would get better. The idea is to make your BF happy, not you. But, then again, if it's a horrible experience every time for you, he'll have to live without it. 

So, tell him the truth. Then either tell him that you'll keep working on it or tell him that it's not happening again. He needs to know.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Probably depends mostly on a person's natural PH level. Notice how semen can sometimes have a strong "clorox" odor to it? And it's not always the same intensity? That's alkaline. Depending on where you are PH-wise, you should probably adjust your diet accordingly to try to neutralize it as much as possible. There's already plenty of sugar in it, but it gets masked.

There are websites that will list what foods metabolize alkaline vs acidic that you can choose from. Oddly enough, many of the traditional recommendations (pineapple for instance) metabolize alkaline.

Of course, PH isn't going to be the only factor in it. Avoiding processed foods and dairy is reportedly a good idea. Dairy has a putrefying effect because of the bacteria in it. One of the reasons a lot of folks from Asian countries commonly think white folks smell funny in general can be attributed to the amount of dairy consumed.

End of the day though, it's still spunk, and probably isn't going to taste like candy.


----------



## Ol'Pal (Aug 24, 2015)

Buddy400 said:


> The idea is to make your BF happy, not you.


I dont care how i feel when im pleasuring my wife, I only care about her at that moment.


It's a one way street in my relationship.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
it depends on how important it is to him and on how much she dislikes it. Sexual incompatibility is a huge problem in many relationships. 

People should feel free to want or not want to do certain sex acts. If an act one person really enjoys is something the other can't stand, then that can lead to long term problems for both of them. Might as well find other more sexually compatible partners. 







Yeswecan said:


> Because the OP does not like a particular act that requires the swallowing of her BF 10cc of his finest the relationship is going to fail? If you can predict her BF is going to cheat with a swallower you should be predicting the next winning lottery numbers.


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> Probably depends mostly on a person's natural PH level. Notice how semen can sometimes have a strong "clorox" odor to it? And it's not always the same intensity? That's alkaline. Depending on where you are PH-wise, you should probably adjust your diet accordingly to try to neutralize it as much as possible. There's already plenty of sugar in it, but it gets masked.
> 
> There are websites that will list what foods metabolize alkaline vs acidic that you can choose from. Oddly enough, many of the traditional recommendations (pineapple for instance) metabolize alkaline.
> 
> ...


Interesting info Fozzy, thanks. And you're right, we are not dispensing gourmet yogurt.

MINOR TJ

Fozzy, did you get the info on that pharma company on the other thread?

END TJ


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

Satya said:


> Why did you lie to him?


This is exactly what cought me. Why did you lie to him? This is what will breed resentments.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

BradWesley said:


> Interesting info Fozzy, thanks. And you're right, we are not dispensing gourmet yogurt.
> 
> MINOR TJ
> 
> ...


I did, thank you!


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> it depends on how important it is to him and on how much she dislikes it. Sexual incompatibility is a huge problem in many relationships.
> 
> People should feel free to want or not want to do certain sex acts. If an act one person really enjoys is something the other can't stand, then that can lead to long term problems for both of them. Might as well find other more sexually compatible partners.


I would not consider the act of not swallowing a incompatibility. It is one act that the partner would like to refrain. I'm sure the OP partner has some objections to certain acts. What is more important, respecting ones partner wishes to refrain from certain acts or simply say it is so important you do this act if you don't your gone?


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Yeswecan said:


> Because the OP does not like a particular act that requires the swallowing of her BF 10cc of his finest the relationship is going to fail? If you can predict her BF is going to cheat with a swallower you should be predicting the next winning lottery numbers.


Yes, he will cheat. If that particular sex act is important to him, and she does not do it, then over time he will grow to resent this. It may take months or years, but eventually, he'll get so fed up that he will turn elsewhere to get it.

This is a fundamental sexual compatibility issue. They are, at least at this point in their lives, not compatible with one another's sexual needs.

It doesn't matter what the particular sex act is. Substitute another if you think this logic doesn't apply to the act of oral sex.

This is why adults need to have, early on in their relationships, an honest and frank discussion about their sexual proclivities.

These sexual boundaries are no different than, say, behavioural boundaries in other areas (no contact with previous SOs, no hidden email passwords, whatever, take your pick.)


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
People can't control what matters to them. Here everyone is a free agent. He can decide if this is critical to him. She can decide if she is willing to do it. If there is no lifelong commitment, no one is forced, or coerced. Neither of them are unusual in their feelings, neither is wrong or *should* or *should not* do this.

If someone has a fetish - say being spanked or some such. It is perfectly OK for them to look for a partner who shares that fetish. 


If this is really important to him, and she really hates it, then things can go badly in the long term. He will always feel rejected, fell like he is missing something that matters to him He will wonder why she will not do this simple thing that so many other women do. Why won't she just do it, then rinse her mouth - he'd be happy to do the same for her. She must not really love him.

Meanwhile she will feel pressured. Why does he care so much about this one thing? Why can't he be reasonable at at least compromise on not finishing in her mouth? Why does he want to degrade her by making her do this disgusting thing. He must not really love her.


I know its not a small thing, because I live in this situation. 




Yeswecan said:


> I would not consider the act of not swallowing a incompatibility. It is one act that the partner would like to refrain. I'm sure the OP partner has some objections to certain acts. What is more important, respecting ones partner wishes to refrain from certain acts or simply say it is so important you do this act if you don't your gone?


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> People can't control what matters to them. Here everyone is a free agent. He can decide if this is critical to him. She can decide if she is willing to do it. If there is no lifelong commitment, no one is forced, or coerced. Neither of them are unusual in their feelings, neither is wrong or *should* or *should not* do this.
> 
> If someone has a fetish - say being spanked or some such. It is perfectly OK for them to look for a partner who shares that fetish.
> ...


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
you will note that my post was symmetric. 
He feels she does not love him because of what she will not do. She feels that he does not love her because of what he asks her to do. 

I'm not blaming anyone, nor claiming either is right or wrong. Just that they may be wrong for each other.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Not to start a fight on the subject but.......
One of the complain ts always raised by my wife was that all was well until the point of climax. However she never complains when I have my head hurried you know where doing my best for her enjoyment no matter how much liquid is involved


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> Citrus may not be the best idea. You need something that metabolizes acidic. Citrus, although highly acidic, actually metabolizes alkaline. The added sugar may help a bit, but lowering the alkalinity of the semen is likely to produce the best results.
> 
> Source: SCIENCE!!!!


No actual experience myself... only what I've read.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Toffer said:


> Not to start a fight on the subject but.......
> One of the complain ts always raised by my wife was that all was well until the point of climax. However she never complains when I have my head hurried you know where doing my best for her enjoyment no matter how much liquid is involved


Is your wife a squirter?


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

richardsharpe said:


> I'm not blaming anyone, nor claiming either is right or wrong. Just that they may be wrong for each other.


Exactly. This was the point I was trying to make. It is nobody's "fault", they are just sexually incompatible.

A successful relationship requires compatibility at all levels - emotional, spiritual, moral, sexual, etc.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

With all due respect, if you think the final 10 seconds of a sex act merits a sexual incompatibility label, then you've never actually been in a sexually incompatible relationship. If your husband can't remain faithful because he has to yank his pecker out of your mouth at the very end of the bj, then it's you who should be dumping him. Then next five women he meets might not even let the thing anywhere near their mouths.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

The pineapple thing I believe to be a myth. My DH has tried this and it didn't change the taste of his at all. I just do the 'bypass the tongue' move


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
its nothing to do with being faithful, and nothing to do with "dumping", the goal of a long term relationship is for both to be happy.

They are both free to decide what they want / need to be happy.

If someone has very extreme requirements or restrictions on sex, then they may have difficulty finding a long term mate. (I have a friend with a harmless but very strong and very unusual fetish - he has not been able to find someone compatible). 

In this case, liking and disliking oral sex are both so common that neither has a restriction or requirement that will be difficult to fill. 








Cletus said:


> With all due respect, if you think the final 10 seconds of a sex act merits a sexual incompatibility label, then you've never actually been in a sexually incompatible relationship. If your husband can't remain faithful because he has to yank his pecker out of your mouth at the very end of the bj, then it's you who should be dumping him. Then next five women he meets might not even let the thing anywhere near their mouths.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Kylie84 said:


> The pineapple thing I believe to be a myth. My DH has tried this and it didn't change the taste of his at all. I just do the 'bypass the tongue' move


I think it has to be a lot of pineapple juice, like a cleanse for a whole day first. Not just "some pineapple". But admittedly, the person who told me this works is a guy friend and I have no way of knowing if he knew what he was talking about or not.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> I think it has to be a lot of pineapple juice, like a cleanse for a whole day first. Not just "some pineapple". But admittedly, the person who told me this works is a guy friend and I have no way of knowing if he knew what he was talking about or not.


We just wanted to see if it was true, from memory it was while we were staying at a hotel, so with dinner he drank a jug of pineapple juice. Don't remember if we waited long enough after that for it to work in his system >

*Edit*
Forgot to mention to OP that I say this so that if you were thinking of trying this 'old wives tale' not to be shocked that it didn't work. It would be selfish of your partner to be demanding you do something you don't like (in fairness to him he thinks you were ok with it, you should be honest with him) but I think it would be selfish of you to use this as an excuse not to do this in part for him.
Like others have mentioned already, you could still give him a BJ but have him finish ON you. Or Use mutual stimulation until you are both 'close' then ride him to finish? To say you won't do it at ALL seems selfish on your part, as he clearly enjoys it.


----------



## hospitality (Feb 24, 2014)

Ol'Pal said:


> I dont care how i feel when im pleasuring my wife, I only care about her at that moment.
> 
> 
> It's a one way street in my relationship.


Exactly. Every woman I've ever been with who swallowed did it because they give oral for their own satisfaction and not their mates which is why they love doing. I go down on my wife for the same reason because I love it. Because I love it my wife gets even more turned on knowing I love it. Same is true for my wife. If she gives me charity oral because I haven't had it in a while I last forever because I can tell she is just doing for me and won't swallow. But when she is so hot and horny I can tell she wants to give oral for herself and that's when she swallows. 

I'd suggest OP wait to give the next BJ right after she has an orgasm or is just about ready to explode herself. When she is so hot and horny she might want to be kinky and dirty a little bit.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

If he is willing to give up a relationship because you don't like the taste of his semen then you need to cut him loose and find a decent man. You can do much better than be in a relationship with a man who thinks he is entitled to a human straw. 

Wish him good luck in his search for an oral receptacle in exchange for his attentions.


----------



## Mrs.Submission (Aug 16, 2015)

Not all men will cheat on someone they love just because their partners don't like certain sexual acts. I'd like to think that some men have integrity. 

My husband is the only man I have ever allowed to ejaculate in my mouth. He is also the only man whose cum I have swallowed. 

I throw my head back and swallow quickly so that I don't taste it. 

OP, if you hate to swallow and your boyfriend loves having a woman swallow his cum, I don't think you and he are sexually compatible.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
How is he not being decent? As far as I know, he has not deceived her or coerced her and I don't think they are in a committed lifelong relationship. There is something he wants, that she doesn't want to to to. It would be no different if she were an opera fan and he didn't want to go, or if he liked to spend his weekends surfing and she hated the water. 

I see no blame for either. 

I'm not saying that they need to break up either. Maybe he isn't all that attached to oral, or (like some men) doesn't care at all about CIM. Maybe she will decide she doesn't mind that much. If they can find a solution that makes them both happy, that's great. If not, then no one has done anything wrong. 





Catherine602 said:


> If he is willing to give up a relationship because you don't like the taste of his semen then you need to cut him loose and find a decent man. You can do much better than be in a relationship with a man who thinks he is entitled to a human straw.
> 
> Wish him good luck in his search for an oral receptacle in exchange for his attentions.


----------



## rich84 (Mar 30, 2015)

If having his woman swallow really excites him, then he's going to resent you over time for having this physical/mental barrier. This is especially true if he freely and enthusiastically gives you oral. And it is even more likely if he's had a previous partner who gave him enthusiastic oral to completion with swallowing. True story. 

That said, you need to discuss this with him and let him make a decision regarding whether or not this is a deal breaker (if you decide you simply won't do this). You lied and misled him to believe that you were more ok with it than you really are. That's being dishonest about something potentially very important to him, and will absolutely lead to resentment someday when he realizes you pulled the ol' bait and switch! 

It's absolutely fine you don't like it. Just know that you are sexually incompatible, and it will either cause friction eventually (best case) or be the death of your relationship (worst case). 

Upon discussion, he may have a difficult time sorting his feelings. He may minimize the importance of this to him because he loves you. That would be a mistake. Do yourselves a favor and if he struggles with it at all, LET HIM GO.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

I definitely feel bad for some of the husbands of respondents in this thread.

A man (or woman) should not have to compromise what they feel they "need" in a relationship. Yet, we see once again in this thread, men are somehow supposed to compromise what they want or expect sexually just because a woman finds it displeasurable, and be shamed for their unwillingness to compromise.

I draw upon my own experience with my SO. When we had our discussion about becoming an exclusive couple with the intention of exploring the relationship to see where it took us, my SO brought up the subject of oral sex. Specifically, if I enjoyed performing it. She asked, because she enjoys it

If I did not enjoy it, it would have been a disqualifying event, because she did not want to be in a relationship with another man who does not enjoy giving. 

I had no problem with the question. For her, it was one of many criteria she had to find a suitable mate.

If a particular sex act is important to one party and the other cannot a way to accommodate their partner, then there is a fundamental incompatibility issue which will ultimately cause the relationship to break down.


It is better to end the relationship early on, before a significant amount of time and emotion is expended on it; and instead attempt to find someone who is more compatible (in this case, more sexually compatible -- but it could be any number of qualifying criteria, such as emotional, maturity, etc. compatibility.) 

That is the reality of the situation.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Catherine602 said:


> If he is willing to give up a relationship because you don't like the taste of his semen then you need to cut him loose and find a decent man. You can do much better than be in a relationship with a man who thinks he is entitled to a human straw.
> 
> Wish him good luck in his search for an oral receptacle in exchange for his attentions.


I think everybody's jumping the gun here about this being the death of a relationship. OP stated she did it and didn't like it. She didn't say anything about her boyfriend stating it was a dealbreaker. A lot of people are *ahem* putting words in her mouth. :wink2:


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> I think everybody's jumping the gun here about this being the death of a relationship. OP stated she did it and didn't like it. She didn't say anything about her boyfriend stating it was a dealbreaker. A lot of people are *ahem* putting words in her mouth. :wink2:


Wocka wocka!


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2014)

Come on, some of the faces women make are part of the appeal. A personal favorite is being out in the field for weeks, coming home, hooking up, and seeing the the look of alarm/panic when she realizes how much she has to deal with. 

Yes, I am a barely evolved barbarian.

In all seriousness, I see this as a two-way street. Vagina's aren't tasteless either and if you are doing it right they should be producing a copious amount of liquid as well, especially as her orgasm approaches. 

If this is to be the status quo in a relationship, to be fair the next time the guy is "reciprocating" and the woman starts getting wet he needs to pull his mouth off and resort to his fingers. Just realize this will likely lead to physical violence on the woman's part.

>


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> I think everybody's jumping the gun here about this being the death of a relationship. OP stated she did it and didn't like it. She didn't say anything about her boyfriend stating it was a dealbreaker. A lot of people are *ahem* putting words in her mouth. :wink2:


Totally agree. My point was more about her attitude not whether her BF cares about her swallowing.

The OPs post just comes across as being immature and selfish. He tastes "yucky", he won't ever get to try again, he should be happy she tried it once.

None of that is loving or giving.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*As a "red-blooded" American male, I love being the recipient of BJ's right up there with the best of them. And in my experience, I've only had it done to completion only twice , once in my premarital dating days, and once by my RSXW! As a rule, at least for me, oral has almost always been used as a buildup for PIV, as I prefer the latter more than anything for sexual release, moreso than anything else!

One girl that I dated who was performing unreciprocated oral on me, voraciously was going after it; and realizing that I was fastly reaching the "point of no return," went all the harder and took it like an absolute trooper! She then immediately tried to kiss me with my byproduct all over face and in her mouth and I repulsed, causing her to anger up over my reaction! I told her that I did not really want to "taste myself" and she countered that any man who was fortunate enough to have a girl to take them to completion needed to know exactly what they tasted like to show a finer appreciation of what it was that their GF was doing for them. Make no mistake about it: I have never shunned kissing my partner right after giving or receiving oral ~ it's just that I didn't want to be "snowballed!"

And although oral was always a big part of our premarital and marital lovemaking repertoire, my RSXW once wanted to prove to me that she could bring me to "O" via "stand alone" oral, which she did, but would not swallow, citing that she had a serious gag reflex!

It has never been a serious personal deal breaker for me to have a gal who refused to swallow! At least for me, that deal breaker would stem more from not allowing or being aversive for me to do oral on them!

But the way I look at it, forcing a gal to swallow me would be much akin to her wanting me to do oral on her during her period ~ it would be something that would be individually uncomfortable for either of us! 

Just saying!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

arbitrator said:


> *
> One girl that I dated, voraciously went after it and realizing that I was reaching the "point of no return," went all the harder and took it like a trooper! She then immediately tried to kiss me with my byproduct all over face and in her mouth and I repulsed, causing her to anger up over my reaction! I told her that I did not really want to "taste myself" and she countered that any man who was fortunate enough to have a girl to take them to completion needed to know exactly what they tasted like to show a finer appreciation of what it was that their GF was doing for them. Make no mistake about it: I have never shunned kissing my partner right after giving or receiving oral ~ it's just that I didn't want to be "snowballed!"
> 
> Just saying!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol, that girl was way too serious. I've thought it funny to go for a kiss afterwards and DH avoid it like the plague. I've nearly caught him off guard a time or two. Mwahahahaha!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

breeze said:


> Lol, that girl was way too serious. I've thought it funny to go for a kiss afterwards and DH avoid it like the plague. I've nearly caught him off guard a time or two. Mwahahahaha!


*I've always thought that sex itself should be more occupied with the giving and receiving of mutual heartfelt pleasure much rather than with receiving self-serving fetishes or shunning normal sexual acts out of fear or as a "control mechanism" of some kind! 

To effect that, both sexual partners should put their entire heart and soul, both into loving and being loved by their partner, never ever being aversive, fearful, or controlling!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

her lying about it would be more of a deal breaker than not finishing in her mouth.

if she don't like the taste thats fine just take it out at the last second and have a pearl necklace....would work for me.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

> I definitely feel bad for some of the husbands of respondents in this thread.
> 
> A man (or woman) should not have to compromise what they feel they "need" in a relationship. Yet, we see once again in this thread, men are somehow supposed to compromise what they want or expect sexually just because a woman finds it displeasurable, and be shamed for their unwillingness to compromise.


How many people are actually honest about that need -before- the relationship is well established? When you suddenly decide a need is a dealbreaker 10 years in, what do you do with that?

Also, it seems an increasing number of things are now seen as "needs." And that others feel bad for you if you aren't getting the "full experience." And using the word "just" is incredibly dismissive in the idea "just because you don't like it." Why is male pleasure and "need" more important than female pleasure and want? 

That's what I read from this post. Women, before you date you should have a 50 Shades of Grey style contract ready listing what you are and aren't willing to do because you don't want to disappoint anyone.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Starstarfish said:


> How many people are actually honest about that need -before- the relationship is well established? When you suddenly decide a need is a dealbreaker 10 years in, what do you do with that?
> 
> Also, it seems an increasing number of things are now seen as "needs." And that others feel bad for you if you aren't getting the "full experience." And using the word "just" is incredibly dismissive in the idea "just because you don't like it." *Why is male pleasure and "need" more important than female pleasure and want? *
> 
> That's what I read from this post. Women, before you date you should have a 50 Shades of Grey style contract ready listing what you are and aren't willing to do because you don't want to disappoint anyone.


that's not what he was saying. He was saying not compatible . Not ones pleasure is more important than other. And needs are defined by the person....no one else gets to tell you what your needs are in a relationship. Sex is a NEED to me. ORAL is also part of that. However in the mouth or on the chest doesn't bother me one way or another..both those are my definitions and no one else's and others will very. 

OP my GF always swallows but also doesn't like the taste. She tells me that when I get close she pushes it to the back of her throat so she doesn't taste it. FYI she has no gag reflex it seems so that may not work for all but something to consider if you want to give that another go. In any case you need to be honest about you don't like this and won't let him cum again like that. He will at least appreciate the honesty.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Catherine602 said:


> If he is willing to give up a relationship because you don't like the taste of his semen then you need to cut him loose and *find a decent man*. You can do much better than be in a relationship with a man who thinks he is entitled to a human straw.
> 
> Wish him good luck in his search for an oral receptacle in exchange for his attentions.





Mrs.Submission said:


> Not all men will cheat on someone they love just because their partners don't like certain sexual acts. *I'd like to think that some men have integrity*.
> 
> My husband is the only man I have ever allowed to ejaculate in my mouth. He is also the only man whose cum I have swallowed.
> 
> ...


Good lord...shaming much?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
it all depends. For some men that is great - and even preferred. For others it ruins the whole thing. For some swallowing matters, for others not at all. Some want her to actively enjoy, others are happy to receive a "gift". 






chillymorn said:


> her lying about it would be more of a deal breaker than not finishing in her mouth.
> 
> if she don't like the taste thats fine just take it out at the last second and have a pearl necklace....would work for me.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

intheory said:


> Hope you and your husband can work this out.


They are not married. He's just her boyfriend at this point. Which is why she needs to have an honest talk with him about her likes and dislikes, and if oral-till-completion is something he "needs", then they are incompatible and they should find different partners.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

Can you try giving bj's and allowing him to pull out for a while? Try allowing him to CIM again later on, but you don't need to feel like you have to swallow. If you are certain that you can't swallow (and don't feel bad because many women just can't due to the gag reflex) Then just keep a towel (to spit it out in) and a drink nearby.


All I am saying is, you're new at this. It's okay to feel a little uneasy. Give it some time and keep up communication with your SO. Don't lie to him anymore. Go back and tell him that you didn't think it was the greatest, but you're not going to give up trying. Be specific in what bothers you about it when talking with him. It could very well be that you're just scared and most of it is in your head. OR it could really be that it's just not your thing and it never will be. Just give it some time. Your H will appreciate the efforts. 

I CAN swallow...by that I mean, I've done it with my H several times. HOWEVER, there are still some times when it's too much, or my stomach isn't feeling the best and I just can't - or else I'm going to puke all over him. If I feel gagolicious, I will allow him to CIM, then I will take the towel, act like I'm wiping my face off, and spit it out then. My H could care less if I swallow or not though. To him, as long as he gets to CIM - he's good. I do try to swallow as often as possible, but he holds my damn head down and I can't swallow if his peen is still in there...it's too big. 



And on that TMI note....I gotta go be embarrassed.


----------



## Mrs.Submission (Aug 16, 2015)

samyeagar said:


> Good lord...shaming much?




What I was trying to say is that there *are *decent men in this world despite negative assumptions about men and fidelity. 

I thought that was obvious! 

I wasn't shaming anyone and I'm not interested in arguing.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Mrs.Submission said:


> What I was trying to say is that there *are *decent men in this world despite negative assumptions about men and fidelity.
> 
> I thought that was obvious!
> 
> I wasn't shaming anyone and I'm not interested in arguing.


I didn't see it as shaming.. sad to say I didn't freely give oral sex to my husband for 19 yrs of our marriage (hang ups- associating it with porn , etc) .. he would have LOVED it.. never considered stepping out on me.. though it's true.. he also never asked for it.. (seriously - we needed kicked for not talking more openly & exploring sexually) - we were satisfied with all we did do.. is the only way to explain this .. looking back. 

But yeah.. the last 8 yrs.. I love love love giving it.. I would even be MAD if he didn't want it [email protected]# That would be a terribly funny fight ! .... 

I had to re-read your post to pick up on how you were shaming.. is all..


----------



## Justinian (Mar 7, 2015)

Some men develop retrograde ejaculation (ejaculation of semen into the bladder instead of through the urethra) after certain types of prostate surgery. Everything works the same pleasure-wise during sex, there is just never any semen present.

After reading through this thread, I wonder if most women would see this as a bad thing or a good thing.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Mrs.Submission said:


> What I was trying to say is that there *are *decent men in this world despite negative assumptions about men and fidelity.
> 
> I thought that was obvious!
> 
> I wasn't shaming anyone and I'm not interested in arguing.


I did go back and reread the post that I quoted, and see now that the integrity part was tied to the cheating and not want of sexual acts. I do see now and agree you weren't shaming.


----------



## Mrs.Submission (Aug 16, 2015)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I didn't see it as shaming.. sad to say I didn't freely give oral sex to my husband for 19 yrs of our marriage (hang ups- associating it with porn , etc) .. he would have LOVED it.. never considered stepping out on me.. though it's true.. he also never asked for it.. (seriously - we needed kicked for not talking more openly & exploring sexually) - we were satisfied with all we did do.. is the only way to explain this .. looking back.
> 
> But yeah.. the last 8 yrs.. I love love love giving it.. I would even be MAD if he didn't want it [email protected]# That would be a terribly funny fight ! ....
> 
> I had to re-read your post to pick up on how you were shaming.. is all..


I love giving oral to my hubby too. My husband would rather be patient and work with me when it comes to sexual hangups. I wouldn't have married him if I thought he was the type to cheat. 

We both know that I wasn't shaming anyone and I can't see why someone would say that unless they were looking for an argument. I am not here for that kind of needless drama. I am too old for that foolishness.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Starstarfish said:


> How many people are actually honest about that need -before- the relationship is well established?


My hope is all, but the reality is likely: not nearly enough. All too often we are told (taught?) to accept what we get and not seek beyond what we should be grateful for.

Now in a respect I agree that we can't have it all, but we can have negotiables and non-negotiables. It's the latter that we should always be honest about with a potential partner, to avoid any resentment or upset in the future.



Starstarfish said:


> When you suddenly decide a need is a dealbreaker 10 years in, what do you do with that?


People may or may not grow and change in relationships. I would hope that when something becomes a dealbreaker well after a relationship has been thriving, what you do with it is bring it to the table for adult, frank and honest discussion, that's what you do. You don't hold it in and hide it as that would breed resentment.



Starstarfish said:


> Also, it seems an increasing number of things are now seen as "needs." And that others feel bad for you if you aren't getting the "full experience." And using the word "just" is incredibly dismissive in the idea "just because you don't like it." Why is male pleasure and "need" more important than female pleasure and want?


See my comment on negotiables and non-negotiables above. If you establish them from the start, you know where you stand. Your potential partner knows where you stand. Sometimes we don't even know what these are until we have been in a relationship once, twice... three times maybe? We are human, we learn and adapt (or not).



Starstarfish said:


> Women, before you date you should have a 50 Shades of Grey style contract ready listing what you are and aren't willing to do because you don't want to disappoint anyone.


I can tell you wrote this to put people's back up and promote exactly what will degenerate this thread rapidly. :grin2: Putting your sarcasm to one side, I get where this is coming from.

You (general "you") have a choice in terms of how you will act in a relationship, what you are/are not ok with, and what value systems you will live by (and may expect your partner to have as well). All of these things comprise your identity. It behooves you to be honest, upfront, and confident about your identity from the start. I suspect that some of the time, people are not honest about their identity simply because they are not very self-aware. Maybe they've always tended to others' needs and don't even have a clue of their own. It's a learning and maturation process in many instances.

If you aren't honest an upfront about your identity, then you are selling a false story to a man. I doubt that you'd want to be sold a false story from a man, so getting back to your last comment... there's no need for women to create a 50 shades of grey contract, if they choose not to. Equally, a man can choose not to want a relationship with such a woman. They were incompatible anyway, so.....

Choice... it hasn't magically flown out the window unless you permit it to.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

when you are deceived(lied too) then your choice is taken away.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I didn't see it as shaming.. *sad to say I didn't freely give oral sex to my husband for 19 yrs of our marriage (hang ups- associating it with porn , etc)* .. he would have LOVED it.. never considered stepping out on me.. though it's true.. he also never asked for it.. (seriously - we needed kicked for not talking more openly & exploring sexually) - we were satisfied with all we did do.. is the only way to explain this .. looking back.
> 
> But yeah.. the last 8 yrs.. I love love love giving it.. I would even be MAD if he didn't want it [email protected]# That would be a terribly funny fight ! ....
> 
> I had to re-read your post to pick up on how you were shaming.. is all..


As I pointed out in another thread other people and or porn can sadly ruin oral for many women. 

Its great SA can be honest enough to say she is sad external factors wrongly made her feel bad about something she now loves. Something we should all strive for with our SOs.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Mrs.Submission said:


> I love giving oral to my hubby too. My husband would rather be patient and work with me when it comes to sexual hangups. I wouldn't have married him if I thought he was the type to cheat.


 Mine didn't work hard enough with me.. he always loved going down there ON ME though...he's like an @arbitrator .. that gave him the most satisfaction... but since I didn't get off that way.. I was missing the "oommph" of cunnilingus...

Even today, it's more of a foreplay for us.. we're a couple who always climaxed together.. it just seemed that's all we needed, I never complained about our sex life... (he just wanted more of it)..... but how true... exploring, trying NEW things sure is FUN! and very pleasurable.. 

These days.. it's the quickest way to get him up & going.. so thank God for the BJ !!! :woohoo:

Even though oral on me was never something I was crazy about.. I'm still happy he always wanted to go there.. if that makes any sense.. both these acts are so intimate, they make us feel very loved & wanted...on both ends. 



> We both know that I wasn't shaming anyone and I can't see why someone would say that unless they were looking for an argument. I am not here for that kind of needless drama. I am too old for that foolishness.


Sometimes we misread things.. it happens.. I've certainly done it myself enough times on this forum.. :smile2:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Middle of Everything said:


> As I pointed out in another thread other people and or porn can sadly ruin oral for many women.
> 
> Its great SA can be honest enough to say she is sad external factors wrongly made her feel bad about something she now loves. Something we should all strive for with our SOs.


I missed this thread/ post.. can you point it out to me Middle of Everything..... I have to be honest with our story.. or what is the point.. We did look at some -what we'd call "degrading" porn when we were younger.. those Dvd's "Adam & Eve" send when you order off of them... this is just not our flavor of porn..like at all. 

Had it been more on the Romantic sensual side.... It probably wouldn't have had this effect on me...it was other things too, you hear/ see in society.... I don't know.. a shame really.  

Had I read a book like this , in our younger marriage..  Sheet Music : Uncovering the Secrets of Sexual Intimacy in Marriage ....I feel it could have opened my eyes to things I was missing -to this sort of giving to our husbands.. how it comes back to us -for our own pleasure even... I feel it would have made all the difference in the world.


----------



## Am sammy 3 (Aug 10, 2015)

There is other options too. Can have him cum all over your face or on your neck in a very passion way. Or you can wrap your hand around as he is cuming and kiss and lick and adore him as he passionally cums onto your breast. Or you can rub & put it into your hair... lots of other ways to be sexy... 

~sammy


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

My husband and I had been married over 25 years before I let him CIM and me swallow. I gave him BJs, but not nearly as many as he wanted. BJs were something I did for him, I never cared much for it. I was always terrified that I couldn't swallow, so would never try. After reading the posts on these boards, I decided that I was going to do it - at least once, just to see if I could. Well, lo and behold, it was NOTHING like I thought it would be! I didn't gag, didn't taste anything and didn't have a problem at all swallowing. Now, BJs are one of my favorite things. I feel bad that my husband was deprived all those years, but I'm trying to make up for it now. It's worth everything just to see the enjoyment my husband gets from me swallowing. I hate I didn't do it a long time ago, but I must admit, it's nice having something new to enjoy after 30 years together.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

All hail Saint Karole! Huzzah!


----------



## Mrs.Submission (Aug 16, 2015)

In all honesty, when I was single I never kept dating men who didn't like giving or receiving oral. 

I enjoy being fulfilled sexually and oral is important to me. 

I've never pressured a man to do something sexual, that he didn't want to do because I know how that feels.


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

arbitrator said:


> *I've always thought that sex itself should be more occupied with the giving and receiving of mutual heartfelt pleasure much rather than with receiving self-serving fetishes or shunning normal sexual acts out of fear or as a "control mechanism" of some kind!
> 
> To effect that, both sexual partners should put their entire heart and soul, both into loving and being loved by their partner, never ever being aversive, fearful, or controlling!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


and you can just have some fun


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

There must be something wrong with you. Every porno I have ever watched, women loved it.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

breeze said:


> and you can just have some fun


*Greatly provided that you choose not to employ any of those aforementioned mechanisms!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilbitoluv (Aug 14, 2015)

Buddy400 said:


> It was good of you to try.
> 
> It was a mistake to lie and say it was okay. Now he'll wonder why you won't try it again.
> 
> ...


You're right. I should have been totally honest but I didnt want to spoil the moment. I will be totally honest but if i find it gross it is what it is. I would hate to say that so I have to be careful how i say it. It's kind of hard to do something like that that requires lots of effort and not want some pleasure for myself. That's just not fair to me. But I was open enough to try it. If he want me to do that ever again he will definitely have to change his diet or its not happening. me gagging like that is not a turn on lol


----------



## lilbitoluv (Aug 14, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> Tell him to start eating citrus and pineapple regularly.


He said he would start drinking pineapple juice but um...I have no plans on making that a regular part of my sex routine. I will do the bj until he gets off but not in my mouth. Im good on that.


----------



## lilbitoluv (Aug 14, 2015)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> First - it was really nice of you to do this for him.
> 
> Is CIM important to him? For some men it doesn't matter at all, for others it is very important. Maybe he doesn't care about that - is ok finishing on you boobs or something. (same fro swallowing - does nothing for some men).
> ...


I have never met a man that wouldnt do what a woman asked in bed. He would like me to do it all the time of course but no. I don't want that stuff in my mouth every time we have sex. Semen is alive and it travels and its just gross when i think about it. That is just how my mind works and it may sound crazy but I can't help it. I will do the bj just after trying the cim it was so freaking gross i dont have any enthusiasm about doing it again. I will tell him the truth though so he knows and he cannot complain im just being selfish


----------



## lilbitoluv (Aug 14, 2015)

Satya said:


> Why did you lie to him?


It would have totally ruined the moment if i said how gross it was. he saw how i was gagging like cmon! obviously it was tasty! smh. I did like pleasing him so it wasn't a total lie. But yuck. and he cums a lot so its NOT an easy thing to deal with.


----------



## lilbitoluv (Aug 14, 2015)

Thound said:


> There must be something wrong with you. Every porno I have ever watched, women loved it.


You like so many other clueless men, think pornos are actually real. lmao


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Thound was being facetious.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

lilbitoluv said:


> You like so many other clueless men, think pornos are actually real. lmao



Look up, straight up, in the air. See that teeny tiny dot? That's the joke, passing way over your head... 

Whooooosh!


----------



## lilbitoluv (Aug 14, 2015)

Holland said:


> What is the point of your thread? Do you think people are going to say "yay you go girl?"
> 
> Look I get it that it can be an acquired taste but giving up after one go is not a loving way to behave.
> 
> I agree, this is resentment in the making, not because you are not a huge fan of giving BJs but because your attitude simply sucks (pun intended).


resentment that I was willing to try and just didn't like it, or resentment from the fact he might possibly want me to continue doing something i obviously don't like?

My attitude is not for you anyway so don't concern yourself lol


----------



## lilbitoluv (Aug 14, 2015)

toonaive said:


> This is exactly what cought me. Why did you lie to him? This is what will breed resentments.


 It wasnt really a lie. I liked that he enjoyed it, I want to please him. But I don't like it texture or the taste. I was trying to spare his feelings in the moment.


----------



## lilbitoluv (Aug 14, 2015)

Constable Odo said:


> Yes, he will cheat. If that particular sex act is important to him, and she does not do it, then over time he will grow to resent this. It may take months or years, but eventually, he'll get so fed up that he will turn elsewhere to get it.
> 
> This is a fundamental sexual compatibility issue. They are, at least at this point in their lives, not compatible with one another's sexual needs.
> 
> ...


I don't really think it would matter to him one way or another if he actually cim or not. His main point was that he wanted me to give him a bj to completion I have since done that along with the cim. He enjoyed it and I did too but as i said it was gross to taste. It is what it is. i didnt say that but how do you say "you have funky spunk? Come on!

Listen if he is so stuck on me swallowing and if he feels that will ultimately be the doom of our relationship then he is more than welcome to leave and find someone else. I want him to be happy but im not going to get sick to my stomach to do it. No that's stupid and unfair.


----------



## lilbitoluv (Aug 14, 2015)

Ripper said:


> Come on, some of the faces women make are part of the appeal. A personal favorite is being out in the field for weeks, coming home, hooking up, and seeing the the look of alarm/panic when she realizes how much she has to deal with.
> 
> Yes, I am a barely evolved barbarian.
> 
> ...


There is a big difference between a woman's juices and a man's semen. He loves the way I taste so he fully enjoys it. I also know what I taste like and if he tasted like me he would have no problem getting cim. But he doesn't. You cannot compare the two. It's not something I would swear off completely but he would definitely have to get that **** in order or its not happening. That's fair to me. I will do the bj to completion but he just cant cim


----------



## lilbitoluv (Aug 14, 2015)

Toffer said:


> Not to start a fight on the subject but.......
> One of the complain ts always raised by my wife was that all was well until the point of climax. However she never complains when I have my head hurried you know where doing my best for her enjoyment no matter how much liquid is involved


Does your wife like how you taste at the point of climax? Do you hate the taste of your wife? If you do then it is understandable and she should be at least willing to fix the problem if she wants you down there. But if you actually enjoy it then I dont get your point


----------



## lilbitoluv (Aug 14, 2015)

Holland said:


> Totally agree. My point was more about her attitude not whether her BF cares about her swallowing.
> 
> The OPs post just comes across as being immature and selfish. He tastes "yucky", he won't ever get to try again, he should be happy she tried it once.
> 
> None of that is loving or giving.


He should be happy. I am venting here and of course i wouldnt say certain things to him. i was being a little comical but selfish? no. Selfish is not giving a **** at all and just saying no. What i did was considerate. 

It IS yucky. you probably taste yucky too


----------



## lilbitoluv (Aug 14, 2015)

breeze said:


> Lol, that girl was way too serious. I've thought it funny to go for a kiss afterwards and DH avoid it like the plague. I've nearly caught him off guard a time or two. Mwahahahaha!


They should all do it if they want us to. If they had to do it every time we did it for them I bet they would be less inclined to ask us to do it at all!


----------



## lilbitoluv (Aug 14, 2015)

Am sammy 3 said:


> There is other options too. Can have him cum all over your face or on your neck in a very passion way. Or you can wrap your hand around as he is cuming and kiss and lick and adore him as he passionally cums onto your breast. Or you can rub & put it into your hair... lots of other ways to be sexy...
> 
> ~sammy


Im not putting that in my hair. What women wants that problem? no thanks lol


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

lilbitoluv said:


> Im not putting that in my hair. What women wants that problem? l


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
does CIM even matter to him? For some men it does, for some not at all. Maybe there is no problem. 




lilbitoluv said:


> I have never met a man that wouldnt do what a woman asked in bed. He would like me to do it all the time of course but no. I don't want that stuff in my mouth every time we have sex. Semen is alive and it travels and its just gross when i think about it. That is just how my mind works and it may sound crazy but I can't help it. I will do the bj just after trying the cim it was so freaking gross i dont have any enthusiasm about doing it again. I will tell him the truth though so he knows and he cannot complain im just being selfish


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> does CIM even matter to him? For some men it does, for some not at all. Maybe there is no problem.


Exactly still wondering the same thing...is this even a problem. Some guys would have this a deal breaker and some won't. I wouldn't at all. Now IF BJs were off the table I'm out the door but I really don't care where I cum.


----------

